# Bassmaster classic champ Edwin Evers



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Want to see how Bassmaster classic champ Edwin Evers breaks down a body of water? Join his seminar and ask questions and take notes... What better than to learn from the best.

https://navionics.zoom.us/webinar/register/ea3da93966af69137c24e00bf0acd2b8


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was under the impression that Kevin Van Dam was the best but maybe I'm missing something here


----------

